# Guitar



## Kayakman

Ok guitar players,what`s the most you have spent on a guitar? also what maker...


----------



## stonehead887

Most I spent is £600 on an ESP MH350. Built for metal! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm

I've got a PRS that was somewhere in the neighborhood of 2k. I had a couple vintage Fenders that were all around the 2k mark, and a couple amps that were a little more than that, but never anything over 3,000.


----------



## shvlhd69

Well I am a bass player so I don't know if that counts but I spent $6000 on my custom made 9 string bass guitar!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

Blacktocomm said:


> I've got a PRS that was somewhere in the neighborhood of 2k. I had a couple vintage Fenders that were all around the 2k mark, and a couple amps that were a little more than that, but never anything over 3,000.


What model PRS? Some of the most beautiful quilted tops I've seen have been on those, always wanted a custom 22 but never pulled the trigger.

Most I've spent was about 3k on a Les Paul goldtop in the late 90's, sold it and wish I hadn't!


----------



## Astaroth

Most I spent was £120 for a Squire Strat copy, its also the least I spent on a guitar too. A friend gave me an Epiphone SG Special which always played well and looked the part.

Still enjoy playing occasionally but never felt the urge to spend big on one just for making noise in my garage


----------



## jsally1234

My Gibson Les Paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm

I got the SC245 with Jimmy Page custom wiring, but I got a gold top. I am thinking of sending it back in to the shop to have it refinished, but I am not sure if I should do that or just try and trade it for a McCarty. I love PRS guitars though.


Toothbras said:


> What model PRS? Some of the most beautiful quilted tops I've seen have been on those, always wanted a custom 22 but never pulled the trigger.
> 
> Most I've spent was about 3k on a Les Paul goldtop in the late 90's, sold it and wish I hadn't!


----------



## Guitarman19853

Custom made Tele from Sweetwood Guitars.

Was about $2250 I think








But honestly I don't take price into consideration much anymore. My favorite guitar that I own is a G&L ASAT that I got used for $700


----------



## Outlawyer

Guitarman19853 said:


> Custom made Tele from Sweetwood Guitars.
> 
> But honestly I don't take price into consideration much anymore. My favorite guitar that I own is a G&L ASAT that I got used for $700


Nice Strat, haha.
I have about 1200 in my Tele, and it's a dream.


----------



## nc540

$3500, $2600, and $4200 from left to right.


----------



## Arxs

I have a collection of about 15 guitars, ranging from 200$ to a PRS McCarty.



From left to right:

PRS McCarty (not stock pickup of course)

Ibanez RG 570

LTD F-400 FM (you kinda see the back of it)

Gibson Les Paul Studio with Iron Pewter limited color (someone droppid it and snapped the headstock.... gotta take it to a repair shop  )

Fender usa California special Fat Strat

the amp Marshall TSL60 with 1960 slanted cab (you also see part of a Schecter)


----------



## TheWalrus

Just recently, $2400 on a Fender '65 Jaguar re-issue. Candy Apple Red. Great guitar.


----------



## fenderjapan

Most I've spent was like $2300 for my Lucille. 








Close second was around $1900 for my Carvin SH645.








Here are some others.

'93 Fender Strat Plus









'62 RI (MIJ)









I also have a Tele, Les Paul Special, Ovation Acoustic/Electric, Warwick Bass, Eastwood Airline H44


----------



## Kayakman

I just dropped $5000K on a Campellone archtop...


----------



## OoyalRak

Bass Player here... 

My double bass is worth around 30K now. Paid much less years ago. Most expensive electric is worth around 12k.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitarman19853

I have more money in my pedalboard than any guitar I own...


----------



## Matty01

Ive got 7, most worth 3-6k, one os a factory job worth less than 1k and one is a Jim Redgate custom left hand steelstring worth 15k


----------



## DBall

Most expensive guitar I own is a Martin D76 (purchased by my father when I was born in 1976)... most I ever spent was about 900 on my Breedlove AC25-SR. That said, I had/have more than a couple guitars, acoustic and electric.


----------



## CSG

If I'd paid for it it would be my 1956 NOS Custom Shop Stratocaster that was a gift from Fender.


----------



## J-Bo

This is my signature c90 NailHead guitar, made by Brian Moore Custom Guitars. Jon Bodan of Halcyon Way - Brian Moore c90 Nailhead Signature Guitar Model - YouTube


----------



## joePRS

My collection includes 25 guitars ranging from 200 to $4000 (prs cu24 artist package). I also have 1 archtop that is a one off build - I was lucky enough to only pay for materials because a friend is the luthier - so while I only have 1500 into it, to buy one of equal quality would be much more. He is currently building me a 335 style semi-hollow as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

1968 Fender Stratocaster
Larrivee handmade acoustic

Both I use professionally and personally.


----------



## Henraa

I own a Fender Stratocaster that cost around £400 years ago, but my favourite is my Epiphone Les Paul Standard which has a lovely sound for a fairly cheap guitar.


----------



## Positively-Negative

I've never paid for a guitar, I live off of my dad's hand-me-downs. But then, a vintage Tokai tele-homage and a Maton Tommy Emmanuel electric/acoustic aren't exactly crappy guitars.


----------



## WCD Custom Shop

I gave $1,200-1,400 for this Heritage H-535 about 9 years ago.









​*Edit*

I almost forgot...the most expensive guitar I bought was this 1997 Paul Reed Smith that I acquired in 2000. I wanted one with a red neck, antique yellow finish with bird inlays and this one had all of the above. I gave $1,700 for it and got my money back when I sold it about a year later in an effort to clean house to get out of debt. This baby went to Singapore.








​


----------



## pumpish

my most expensive guitar is the Parker Fly, it's ridiculous but the comfort of such an extremely light body is so sweet


----------



## jjlwis1

Blacktocomm said:


> I got the SC245 with Jimmy Page custom wiring, but I got a gold top. I am thinking of sending it back in to the shop to have it refinished, but I am not sure if I should do that or just try and trade it for a McCarty. I love PRS guitars though.


Don't touch the gold top! Leave it as is!


----------



## Trojanhov

My favorite by far.... My martin D-17M... Also have a fender tele avri 52 tele and a dr z z-28 amp


----------



## Rob Roberts

drums here and this kit cost a few coins.


----------



## shaunsdot

My 2 best would be my custom made Fano Jm6, made by Dennis Fano himself before he merged with Premier Builders Guild and my Gibson Les Paul Traditional Pro in Chicago Blue finish.


----------



## pbcya

My Gibson Les Paul Classic Custom which I still have today. Not mine, as I'm at work, but this is what it looks like. The fretboard is actually much darker compared to the picture. I paid about $1600 US.


----------



## Crate410

Like 800 Dollars or so. I have 3 ESPs, an EX400, EC 500, and an Axxion (don't ask)

Also have a beater Takamine which sadly I play the most of all of them. Like a lot more. Like 25 times as much as any of the others. I have a baby and the acoustic doesn't wake him up.


----------



## _Ludovico

The most i've spent on a guitar is 2500$, a Gibson Songwriter deluxe studio.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Most I've spent is 800 bucks. It was a B-Stock ESP LTD James Hetfield signature. It was B-Stock simply for the fact it had a tiny paint blemish near a pickup ring that you could only see if you held it just so to the light.

I bought an ESP LTD EC1000 in vintage black for about the same price. Its my favorite. I put Duncan Blackouts on it and gotoh tuners.

I also had some sweet deals on ebay. I bought a Dean Dave Mustaine signature VMNT for 450 bucks and an ESP LTD EC1000T in a beautiful flame maple finish for 550.

Sadly, with two kids, I'm forced to reduce my footprint in the household. I need to sell a few guitars. Luckily watches take up a lot less space.


----------



## Mayank Saul

Paid about $400 for this guy used and bare. After all the hardware and work done on it it stands at about $1000 in the market. This is how it stands for now.


----------



## Nudelpalm

Being a lefty bass player, and having a discount sponsorship form a major brand three years ago, I haven't spent that much on instruments. I just bought a Tokai Les Paul Custom (guitar) for about $500, spent like $700 on the discounted bass and I don't think I've spent more than $200 on my main bass, which is a bastard fender jazz bass...

Amps on the other side, now we're talking! One year I bought and sold amps for over 10 grand (USD), trying to find "my" sound. I started out with a Mesa Boogie Bass 400+ and a Marshall 2x15-cab I spent like $2000 on, wound up with an old Gallien Krueger 400RB-head I bought for 150USD and a cab for $300. Most reliable, best sounding and ugliest looking bass amp ever!


----------



## Horological_Dino

700 on a Lake placid blue Fender Telecaster. But i have spent a bit more on upgrades etc.


----------



## Blue UT6

2000.00 for a brand new Les Paul Standard in 2007 which was completely outclassed by a 1988 Standard I got off of eBay a month later for 1600.00


----------



## Indiglo92

The most I paid for a guitar was $3699 for this 1996 Gibson Les Paul 1959 Reissue. Cool guitar but I don't have it anymore










I have this 2011 model now. I bought it for $2899 last December.










It looks like Jimmy Page's "Les Paul #1"


----------



## 28A

The only guitar i actually paid for, as my other two were gifts from when i was a kid.. I paid $350AU for this 1940's maybe 1950's Ibanez Salvador archtop. Needs a new set of strings as one snapped on it a while back.. but it has such a good sound that no modern acoustic i've ever heard has had.


----------



## Gunnar_917

28A said:


> The only guitar i actually paid for, as my other two were gifts from when i was a kid.. I paid $350AU for this 1940's maybe 1950's Ibanez Salvador archtop. Needs a new set of strings as one snapped on it a while back.. but it has such a good sound that no modern acoustic i've ever heard has had.


Nicely done!! How did you manage into get it so cheap? Seller had NFI a??


----------



## 28A

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nicely done!! How did you manage into get it so cheap? Seller had NFI a??


Hey mate nah I bought it from a guitar shop / repairer / restoration one man show. He bought it with a bunch of others from a collector and what I paid is what it owed him. I had to sand the floating bridge down to reduce the action but that was no trouble for me. Other than that it was playable as is. In fact it was when I bought it really. Quite a bargain that I'm glad I found.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onek00lj4y

£300 on a esteve,it had its first ding in three years the other day,i was pissed but soon calmed down,


----------



## Heinz

I have a rotating stock of "shredder" guitars, mostly 80s Kramers but have had others like BC Rich, Buddy Blaze, Jackson, I have an Ed Roman J. Frog Glock 24 at the moment along with a Kramer Pacer Deluxe and a knockaround Squier Bullet I got locally for 40 bucks and stuck a Dimarzio Air Zone in. Also a Soldano Atomic 16 combo plugged into a closed Peavey 2x12 loaded with Eminence Wizards. And a small herd of Boss pedals I did Monte Allums mods to. My top end is around 1000 for a guitar.

But really, I'm more of a drummer..


----------



## Twotone60

Guitarman19853 said:


> I have more money in my pedalboard than any guitar I own...
> 
> View attachment 1464688


Very nice - neat job and quality selection. I used to have a large board, but now stick with this compact setup.


----------



## Twotone60

I owned this all hand-made archtop for a couple years, but it didn't sing to me at all. It was $3500. Spalted maple, ebony, rosewood. Just gorgeous, but not my cup of tea.






This is more like it for me. A Reverend Pete Anderson. $1200 I bought it to back up my Heritage 575 and my Reverend solid bodies on jazz and rock gigs, respectively, but ended up selling the Heritage ($1800) instead. The Pete is much warmer than any other hollowbody I've played. I love P90's!






These two guitars show you why you don't need to spend a lot to get quality (unless you are looking for bling). Reverend Jetstream 390 on the left is my go to rock/blues/soul/funk guitar - $800. On the right is a Coleman Custom T-type built to my exact specs from soup to nuts - select pine body (total weight only 6.5lbs), Fralin pickups, USACG beefy neck, Barden compensated bridge, custom color thin nitro - all for $1200 and this is my go to country guitar and is also great for rock and jazz.

I don't fault anybody for buying a Paul Reed Smith. They are quality guitars. But personally, I don't want my guitar to look like a pretty coffee table. I dislike the fancy quilted tops and especially dislike fancy inlays like the birds.


----------



## Gunnar_917

28A said:


> Hey mate nah I bought it from a guitar shop / repairer / restoration one man show. He bought it with a bunch of others from a collector and what I paid is what it owed him. I had to sand the floating bridge down to reduce the action but that was no trouble for me. Other than that it was playable as is. In fact it was when I bought it really. Quite a bargain that I'm glad I found.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome. i'm not generally a fan of Ibanez (you can thank the whole 7 sting nu-metal scene for that) but vintage is cool


----------



## Gunnar_917

Twotone60 said:


> Very nice - neat job and quality selection. I used to have a large board, but now stick with this compact setup.
> View attachment 3812594


mmmm tubescreamer


----------



## 28A

Gunnar_917 said:


> That's awesome. i'm not generally a fan of Ibanez (you can thank the whole 7 sting nu-metal scene for that) but vintage is cool


Neither am i to be honest, hated the shape and sound of all their low to mid range electrics i used to see when i used to play in a few bands. This acoustic however.. is amazing.


----------



## Gunnar_917

28A said:


> Neither am i to be honest, hated the shape and sound of all their low to mid range electrics i used to see when i used to play in a few bands. This acoustic however.. is amazing.


nice!

What at stuff do you like (I haven't trawled through this thread in its entirety)


----------



## 28A

I don't jam too much anymore but I've always wanted a Les Paul and an SG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Ah okay cool. I'll have to dig up some pics of mine to post up


----------



## luecack

$1300 for my used AVRI 62 hot rod in Sherwood green










Plays like a dream

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

My Ernie Ball Musicman Axis Super Sport, just under £2000, the only make I will play, awesome instruments


----------



## RV Driver

shvlhd69 said:


> Well I am a bass player so I don't know if that counts but I spent $6000 on my custom made 9 string bass guitar!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Custom 9? Wouldn't be a Conklin, by chance, would it?


----------



## RV Driver

Rob Roberts said:


> drums here and this kit cost a few coins.
> View attachment 1606573


How old is that Vista Lite set? Is it vintage, or reissue?


----------



## masyv6

I spent far too much for a Fender Jazz Bass out of the Custom Shop. Beautiful instrument, however.


----------



## cdf294

I've never felt compelled to spend beyond $2500 for a guitar.

The most expensive * new* guitar was a custom build for the wife since she liked my guitar (prototype #2 by the same builder) more than her '94 PRS. 
This is the wife's pride and joy:


----------



## DrLeeDetroit

I spent about $6k on a nearly 50-year old Martin D-28. Man that thing was a beautiful beast (I don't play any more, alas...)


----------



## RedHerringHack

I own about $60k in guitars. My favorite is an ibanez prestige. So insanely fast. Perfect intonation. Feels alive in my hands.

Drives my amps hard despite passive pickups. Slippery thin neck, 24 frets, Floyd rose. 200+ sessions in the wild with it.

Yet, turn down the gain, turn off the silver pony, and it is razor clean. Sharp and resonant.

i have PRS, Strats, LP customs, Charvell, Ovation, Yamaha. This guitar is golden. Player for 43 years.


----------



## xuesheng

10 years ago or so, I spent about $5500 on a Cedar/Indian Rosewood classical guitar made by David Daily - great builder from Nevada.

My most recent acquisition is an amazing flamenco guitar made by Seattle luthier Ethan Deutsch.
I traded a guitar plus some cash.
His guitars are amazing! And he's not yet well known enough for his prices to be crazy.


----------



## hedgehog_

for one single guitar my Anderson Lim Ed. guitar of the year, 3200 pounds. was also guitar of the year.
but if i had to choose only one, my Hamer Monaco Elite.


----------



## Fourier

About $1,300 for an ESP Esclipse.


----------



## jl2002jk

$2800 Gibson 335 Sunburst


----------



## Addisonz123

$1200.00 on a Taylor Acoustic and I've got another Taylor, Stratocaster Mexican, and an Epiphone 335


----------



## Harley90

2400 on a Martin OM28, awesome guitar! long gone and old now.


----------



## Rallyfan13

The $4,000 or so that Fender wanted for a Rory Gallagher isn't happening.

What _is_ happening is the purchase of a beat up sunburst fender, _any_ year or source, along with the purchase of sand paper, paint stripper, and the mismatched hardware that Mr. Gallagher (that's *Mr.* Gallagher, concentrate son) accumulated. The rest you can imagine. Heh.


----------



## tornadobox

I'm pretty sure I only paid ~$1,000 each when they came out, but my Martin D-16RGT is currently the most expensive based on current list pricing ($2,299), followed by my Martin GPCPA4 ($2,149) and my Taylor GA3 ($1,548).

I feel like the list pricing on the Martins has gone up over the past several years, whereas the Taylor is discontinued and therefore the list price hasn't gone up. IIRC the list prices back when I bought each Martin (2006 for the D-16RGT and 2011 for the GPCPA4) were much closer to that of the Taylor.
















I no longer have the Martin DX1RGT nor the Squier Strat.


----------



## kae0z

Gibson SG Standard when I was 13 or 14. I'll be 30 soon... Haven't played in a while though.


----------



## speedyam

Way too much. I'm far sillier about guitars than watches.














Probably my silliest piece of gear is the Matchless


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Musicman Axis for me, only guitar I will ever need.


----------



## Sleeken

Some real beauties in this thread!

I'm just a self taught beginner and my single Epiphone Les Paul Standard ($800 AUD) will last me many years yet.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

£2000 on my Ernieball Musicman Axis


----------



## Mmpaste

Some nice guitars in these posts. Here's my Larrivee L-09. Circa 2002. Dont remember the price but it was and is the most I've ever spent on a box and certainly nicer than the 15 y/o sigma it replaced at the time. Though I wish I would have kept the sigma. And since this is a watch forum, you get my turtle as well. 2 good bangs for the buck!


----------



## smdantas

American Standard Stratocaster.

About $1400, and even being a professional musician, I don't need to spend more than that on a guitar.


----------



## Blacktocomm

I don't play out anymore but when I did I was afraid to take anything more than a Les Paul Studio or a Fender Hot Rod Deville. I broke a guitar once playing out and have been scared ever since. Dropped an acoustic being brought out to me and the headstock popped clean off.


----------



## smdantas

I know how you feel, but gigs are what guitars are made for... So I never think twice. Hell, I may die while gigging, if a brawl starts and someone shoots in my direction, so what the hell...

No problem at all if people own good guitars and don't gig, but it they do gig, by God, play them all!


----------



## nc540

My 1980 LPC was about $3K when I bought it.










I've got a couple of BC Rich Custom Shop Supremes that were both north of $3K. The Bich is a 10-string with dual preamps.



I've got around 14 guitars but really don't play much anymore. I can't imagine selling any of them, though.


----------



## Blacktocomm

smdantas said:


> I know how you feel, but gigs are what guitars are made for... So I never think twice. Hell, I may die while gigging, if a brawl starts and someone shoots in my direction, so what the hell...
> 
> No problem at all if people own good guitars and don't gig, but it they do gig, by God, play them all!


I think it also might be the difference between playing punk when I used to gig a lot vs. other styles. As a poor young "punk rocker" I didn't have money to worry about it. Now I own nicer stuff but never play out. My younger self would be disappointed, but it is hard to play when life gets more busy, and especially hard to find a band to play with.


----------



## Flatspotter

Most expensive, PRS 25th Anniversary Swamp Ash Special Narrowfield, about $2400. I modified the pickup selector switch so the middle position is neck+bridge, and changed the tone knob from high-cut to low-cut. If I back off the tone knob, I can get some very Strat-like tones.










My favorite guitar, a Warmoth LPS that I built. Mahogany body with carved mahogany top, mahogany neck, pau ferro fretboard, stainless frets, Kinman noiseless P90s, and knobs that go to 11. Parts ran about $1800.


----------



## bub72ck

I'm a drummer and have a Ludwig Legacy Classic kit with Paiste 2002/Giant Beat Cymbals. To order everything new would be around $8K but I didn't spend that much as I bought the drums used.


----------



## mapotofu

1958 Fender Jazzmaster (first year run) in a rare blonde ash refinish and gold pickguard. Spent way too much. No regrets.


----------



## Gunnar_917

mapotofu said:


> 1958 Fender Jazzmaster (first year run) in a rare blonde ash refinish and gold pickguard. Spent way too much. No regrets.
> 
> View attachment 9139482


THAT .... IS ... COOL...


----------



## aced75

1200 on my Taylor 314. Worth every penny.


----------



## mocha23

This is gorgeous, absolutely in love. I'm looking to get a Jazzmaster as well, a new surf green one, hopefully pretty soon. Brand new member here, it's cool to see other hobbies get some love here too!


Gunnar_917 said:


> THAT .... IS ... COOL...


----------



## mocha23

well, flubbed my first post. meant to reply to the picture of the guitar, apologies


----------



## Patrick0317

2 grand on a Taylor 400 series grand concert 

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben B

A super nice Ron Kirn telecaster has joined the stable.


----------



## BNR

Martin HD28 bought new 20 years ago. I still have it and play it often.


----------



## TaTaToothy

Flatspotter said:


> My favorite guitar, a Warmoth LPS that I built. Mahogany body with carved mahogany top, mahogany neck, pau ferro fretboard, stainless frets, Kinman noiseless P90s, and knobs that go to 11. Parts ran about $1800.


Interesting. Is the Warmoth a bolt-on neck, or set-neck? I'd be surprised if people were building set-neck guitars at home, but one never knows.


----------



## speedyam

Beautiful


----------



## Dan Pierce

Too many to count over the last 30 years, don't even want to guess the cost either. Here's my latest, custom Fender Cabronita bass.
dP


----------



## Marei

I have an costum made OM from Mario Beauregard which is one of my most prized possesion that propalby could not be replaced equally.


----------



## Dadster

Man, just stumbled on this thread cruising the forum as a new member. Figured there had to be a guitar contingent within the watch scene, and definitely some great collections and pieces out there. I'll join the fray with a 1948 Martin 000-18, and my favorite guitar, a 1952 0-15, both battle worn. Have a collection of 13 or so other vintage and a few modern guitars. Have to get some pictures up here one day soon.


----------



## Flatspotter

TaTaToothy said:


> Interesting. Is the Warmoth a bolt-on neck, or set-neck? I'd be surprised if people were building set-neck guitars at home, but one never knows.


It's a bolt-on.


----------



## speedyam

Dadster said:


> Man, just stumbled on this thread cruising the forum as a new member. Figured there had to be a guitar contingent within the watch scene, and definitely some great collections and pieces out there. I'll join the fray with a 1948 Martin 000-18, and my favorite guitar, a 1952 0-15, both battle worn. Have a collection of 13 or so other vintage and a few modern guitars. Have to get some pictures up here one day soon.


pics of 1948 ooo martin pls. Send it to me, I can take


----------



## Dadster

Tried to post images of the Martins but my post count is too low to add image code links. Will get some photos in when I can.


----------



## Dadster

Let's try this again. 1948 Martin 000-18. Original bridged replaced in the 50s with a slightly more robust Brazilian Rosewood bridge. Otherwise original.


----------



## EdmundGTP

2009 R8 Tobacco Burst, Plain Top with Joe Bonamassa Skinner-burst PAF's and Faber bridge hardware takes the prize for most expensive in my music room. ~3250 all in. 

Next to it is a 2008 Custom Shop ES-335 which I got for a song compared to current prices.


----------



## arogle1stus

My fave guitar is the Martin D35. Bought in 1969. Made by C E Martin in 1968.
Paid $550.00 USD for it. D35's now selling @ $3,680 USD.
Sitka spruce top. Brazilian Rosewood back and sides. Mohogany neck.

I'm into Bluegrass. Also own a Kay Marquis upright bass. Play bass more than
guitar anymore. No longer have a band affiliation. Just do jam sessions. And
parlor picking parties.

New kids on the block are Collings and Hayes. Both magnificent for accoustic
Bg. Both have great sustainability, volume and stage presence.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## KS1144

I have a collection of Les Paul's and one Telecaster. The only one under a grand is a Les Paul studio that I fitted with a specific set of DiMarzio's and it ironically is my best sounding guitar, even more so than the Les Paul classic and custom.


----------



## Archtop1952

KS1144, what amp are you using??


----------



## Toothbras

KS1144 said:


> I have a collection of Les Paul's and one Telecaster. The only one under a grand is a Les Paul studio that I fitted with a specific set of DiMarzio's and it ironically is my best sounding guitar, even more so than the Les Paul classic and custom.


Interesting, my only electric right now is also a studio i bought in high school in the late 90's, took about a year for me to save up for it. Only modification is I swapped the stock pickups for Duncans. I've had 8 or 9 other electrics over the years and most were more expensive but I just love that LP so much, nice to hear someone else feels the same


----------



## Gunnar_917

Decided to 'update' a photo I took some time ago:


----------



## Gunnar_917

A pic of the electrics:


----------



## Gunnar_917

Patina!!!


----------



## benasaki

The most I've ever spent is $400 for a blonde Casino. About a year ago I purged my collection and only kept 2 inexpensive ones. Yamaha OOO acoustic and a modded Squier 51. Couldn't be happier. Since I'm only a bedroom player they are perfect.


----------



## blueradish

For me a toss up b/w the Limited G Love Airline 59 3P DLX or the Minarik Inferno. Both around $1300. Only 4 lefties made worldwide in the G Love.


----------



## arogle1stus

No one has mentioned it, but my fave axe after the Strad is the Jackson.
Pal o mine who played for Jon Mayall plays one. Robt Whittington aka "Buddy".
Played with the likes of Mick Taylor and Eric C. Covers ZZ songs tha best.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## patenko

I've spent around $2.5k on a Les Paul on more than one occasion (and more than I should admit to). I no longer own any of them; my favorite guitar is now a 97 Mexican Squier strat that I bought off of ebay for $100. Go figure.


----------



## Spinout

Most expensive was $7.5 k on a '53 Les Paul Goldtop around 2007. I sold it for $15k 3 years later to help fund my current addiction, racing 911s.

Next I suppose was $4800 on a '69 Les Paul I still own.


----------



## phatning

Nice ROI.



Spinout said:


> Most expensive was $7.5 k on a '53 Les Paul Goldtop around 2007. I sold it for $15k 3 years later to help fund my current addiction, racing 911s.
> 
> Next I suppose was $4800 on a '69 Les Paul I still own.


----------



## Daso

1968 Gold Top Les Paul in good condition - about 10 years ago. Love it till this day. One of my favorites


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

My guitars weren't too much (averaging ~$500 apiece) but the Marshall stack they play through is another story altogether!


----------



## spencer17

Michael Kelly and Breedlove are my two currently.


----------



## ABN Medic

I dont know squat about guitars, but, my mother has had this kermit the frog green Gretsch (spelling?) anniversary guitar since I was born..48 years..


----------



## xcellr8tion

I made mine with the only purchased components being the pickups, electronic stuff, fret wire and hardware. Was such a great experience.


----------



## Seikologist

I've never spent more than $2K on a guitar, but a couple of the ones I no longer have would be worth considerably more than that now (Travis Bean, vintage Gibson ES355 Stereo). However, this is one particular Ritter caught my eye, and I can't get the thing out of my mind...


----------



## Gunnar_917

ABN Medic said:


> I dont know squat about guitars, but, my mother has had this kermit the frog green Gretsch (spelling?) anniversary guitar since I was born..48 years..


I LOVE Gretsches. You have any photos? That will be a rare guitar


----------



## ABN Medic

No, but, when I go to Florida in a couple weeks, I will take some. She also has this white marble looking bass...since I was a kid

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

Roughly $600 for a nice locally hand-made acoustic with electronics. I was going to buy a Martin for the name but the local one just sounded so much better. Name recognition be damned


----------



## Gunnar_917

THE_BARCODE_GUY said:


> Roughly $600 for a nice locally hand-made acoustic with electronics. I was going to buy a Martin for the name but the local one just sounded so much better. Name recognition be damned


That's pretty decently priced. What hardware does it have?


----------



## scarabei

$3500 on PRS McCarty.... it's for sale, btw. PM me if interested.


----------



## tweetyfish

Didn't pay nowhere near some of you. But this is my custom built bluegrasser. Made by a man named Gary Cotten.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

Made my own guitar over the last week or so. Cost maybe $50 

Build album:


http://imgur.com/Owtbl










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

My Musicman Axis. £2000


----------



## anvilart43

I have spent some cash here and there over the last 20 years. If I remember correctly I spent just a hair south of $1200 for an Ibanez USA Custom back in the late 90's. I have since had a few Gibson Les Paul standards as well as other Ibanez, Jackson, and ESP guitars. These days I barely play but would very much like to have a PRS.


----------



## SilverKid

Picked up this 2008 Martin Custom HD-35 a few weeks ago. It's probably worth somewhere around the $2800 mark. I didn't pay anywhere near that!!


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Humbucking

1959 ES355 mono stop tail. 









1960 Vox AC30/4 TV. 









Neither were cheap...


----------



## CSG

Most I spent was for a new Martin D-42 but I got it accommodation pricing because I do business with the music chain I bought it from.


----------



## smmht

I have a guitar..but I can't play.


----------



## rwbenjey

~$650 for a used Gibson Les Paul Studio. I would be willing to spend more depending on what I'm looking for at the time.


----------



## jtf8751

Ibanez , $2k....love it


----------



## quixote

Jimmy page’s guitar is nice. Yours just like his.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

jtf8751 said:


> Ibanez , $2k....love it


Ibanez are good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hapasnyper

Gibson SG Standard around $1500


----------



## GTuned

Washburn Parallaxe PX SOLAR 16 TBLM! Honestly, I just fell in love with how it looked, and for my mediocre playing levels, more than enough!









(Stock Photo)


----------



## mnf67

67 Gibson Trini Lopez. About $4000. Sold it a few years later for $4500.


----------



## narchibald

About 1500 for an acoustic Guild


----------



## mpatton4re

It’s great when you can enjoy a nice guitar for a few months or years and sell it for a profit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

This guy James James has a good guitar collection:






Pete Townsend Les Paul:


----------



## clbryant1981

I currently own a Limited Edition Taylor, a 326CE Taylor, 3 G&L electrics...amps...pedals.....I'm too afraid to do the math and see what I have invested in guitars..lol. The most I spent on one was the limited edition Taylor. $3500.


----------



## smdantas

Another girl...

Rickenbacker 620









A pretty cool one, plays smooth and sings loud


----------



## abd26

$5k - Bourgeois SS Adi torrified.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catatafish

2017 model year Gibson Les Paul Standard, a year old and lightly used for about $2100....worth every penny. I'm about to spend the same on the white Jimmy Page Tele so I'll have all my Zep needs covered.


----------



## hobefabu

A friend of mine dad was a juke joint blues player for the past 50 some odd years and when he passed we found out his dad was playing the blues every weekend on a Gibson Les Paul, go figure.


----------



## kennkez

smdantas said:


> Another girl...
> 
> Rickenbacker 620
> 
> View attachment 13623957
> 
> 
> A pretty cool one, plays smooth and sings loud


Rickenbackers are always unique and gorgeous looking


----------



## yankeexpress

kennkez said:


> Rickenbackers are always unique and gorgeous looking


Gorgeous sounding too, in the right hands:


----------



## Vibroverb

mpatton4re said:


> It's great when you can enjoy a nice guitar for a few months or years and sell it for a profit.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I guess I've been lucky - I've got a couple John Cruz custom shop strats that are now selling at double what I paid. And a Martin HD28 with Adirondack that has appreciated. And 3 Les Paul R8s that are doing fine..... but I never bought them to invest in - I bought them to play. I justify it to myself - I don't drink or smoke and I'll make bank on them when time comes to sell them.


----------



## Gunnar_917

smdantas said:


> Another girl...
> 
> Rickenbacker 620
> 
> View attachment 13623957
> 
> 
> A pretty cool one, plays smooth and sings loud


I was a 330 in that finish


----------



## Gunnar_917

PS nice guitar smdantas


----------



## carlosimery

I don’t play guitar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

carlosimery said:


> I don't play guitar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And yet you need to post that? Anyways when I use to play I was an Ovation acoustic fan. I liked the look and the "belly" style back. They had a great sound and were nice to play

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy Shagmore

My Collings I-35LC - $4400ish


----------



## Gunnar_917

City74 said:


> And yet you need to post that? Anyways when I use to play I was an Ovation acoustic fan. I liked the look and the "belly" style back. They had a great sound and were nice to play
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess is he wants to get to 100 posts


----------



## RideCRF450

I just picked up my first real electric! Got myself the new Fender American Pro in antique olive, black pick guard and maple neck. I play a Takamine for my acoustic.


----------



## AngelDeVille

The most spent was on an SGS3.


----------



## davek35

Acoustic person here. A Collings holds the spot for the most spent.


----------



## Catatafish

Buddy Shagmore said:


> View attachment 14312005
> 
> My Collings I-35LC - $4400ish


OMG get that beautiful guitar on a stand!


----------



## WilliG

I started learning to play the guitar recently. So cool. I've already bought one of the best microphones and shockmount, here is review https://whatever-tech.com/best-shockmounts-for-blue-yeti-reviews/. Want to write my own songs in the future.


----------



## jz1094

used fender tele made in mexico, like $600


----------



## RideCRF450

$1200. gotta love how Sweetwater does a photo shoot of your actual guitar before shipping it out. Meet my new girl Olive...


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## Buddy Shagmore

Catatafish said:


> OMG get that beautiful guitar on a stand!


That stand-less pose was solely for the snap. Otherwise, it's in it's case, or on a real stand. 
Thanks for worrying!


----------



## Voyager57

My brother was a guitarist. His life was taken by a couple of cocaine degenerates in 1997. I've cared for his guitar for 22 years. I don't play guitar, but I'm very attached to it. Last month my Sister and I decided to let it go. So I'm shipping it off to San Francisco this week where an Architect, Guitarist and somewhat of a Collector has agreed to buy it. Incidentally, the Herb Ellis is a '91, the first year and the first month and first day they made that model. It's number 33. 

A pic of my brother and his collection in the 80's and the Guitar I sold. I'll miss it... the way I still miss him.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Voyager57 said:


> My brother was a guitarist. His life was taken by a couple of cocaine degenerates in 1997. I've cared for his guitar for 22 years. I don't play guitar, but I'm very attached to it. Last month my Sister and I decided to let it go. So I'm shipping it off to San Francisco this week where an Architect, Guitarist and somewhat of a Collector has agreed to buy it. Incidentally, the Herb Ellis is a '91, the first year and the first month and first day they made that model. It's number 33.
> 
> A pic of my brother and his collection in the 80's and the Guitar I sold. I'll miss it... the way I still miss him.


Thank you for sharing this, it is so sad... I guess the time has come for you to let this beautiful guitar go, to someone who will play and appreciate it...
It looks like your brother was dedicated, and on way to accomplish serious music career, judging by the pictures. 
Amazing guitars, I see sitar on last picture too. 
It's sad and unfair what happened to him, it cut his dreams, I hope he created and left some good music...


----------



## Voyager57

SunnyOrange said:


> Thank you for sharing this, it is so sad... I guess the time has come for you to let this beautiful guitar go, to someone who will play and appreciate it...
> It looks like your brother was dedicated, and on way to accomplish serious music career, judging by the pictures.
> Amazing guitars, I see sitar on last picture too.
> It's sad and unfair what happened to him, it cut his dreams, I hope he created and left some good music...


Thank you. Those are very kind words. My Brother was very advanced for the day. He listened to John Mclaughlin, Al Dimeola, Pat Metheny in 1973-1976. Long before anyone else heard of them. He played in several rock bands in the Upper Midwest and was well known in this area for his performances. Thank you again.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Voyager57 said:


> My brother was a guitarist. His life was taken by a couple of cocaine degenerates in 1997. I've cared for his guitar for 22 years. I don't play guitar, but I'm very attached to it. Last month my Sister and I decided to let it go. So I'm shipping it off to San Francisco this week where an Architect, Guitarist and somewhat of a Collector has agreed to buy it. Incidentally, the Herb Ellis is a '91, the first year and the first month and first day they made that model. It's number 33.
> 
> A pic of my brother and his collection in the 80's and the Guitar I sold. I'll miss it... the way I still miss him.


Lovely story mate, and thank you for sharing!

Even though it's very belated, I'm sorry about the loss of your brother


----------



## Vibroverb

Voyager57 said:


> My brother was a guitarist. His life was taken by a couple of cocaine degenerates in 1997. I've cared for his guitar for 22 years. I don't play guitar, but I'm very attached to it. Last month my Sister and I decided to let it go. So I'm shipping it off to San Francisco this week where an Architect, Guitarist and somewhat of a Collector has agreed to buy it. Incidentally, the Herb Ellis is a '91, the first year and the first month and first day they made that model. It's number 33.
> 
> A pic of my brother and his collection in the 80's and the Guitar I sold. I'll miss it... the way I still miss him.


I can feel the sadness still. I know the guitar will be going to a good home and I think they will appreciate the history behind the guitar. Sorry for your bro - you have done him proud caring for his Gibson for 22 years. I can see a Tele, Strat and an acoustic in the photos, I hope they also went to loving homes.


----------



## Voyager57

Vibroverb said:


> I can feel the sadness still. I know the guitar will be going to a good home and I think they will appreciate the history behind the guitar. Sorry for your bro - you have done him proud caring for his Gibson for 22 years. I can see a Tele, Strat and an acoustic in the photos, I hope they also went to loving homes.


That shadow photo was taken by me in the early 80s. I had just purchased an Olympus 35mm camera and playing and experimenting with it. I'm very glad I took that photo, not realizing it's significance later in my life. All those instruments were either traded off or sold by my brother long before his death. When he died he only had a Gibson SG and the Herb Ellis. The SG we sold right away as it had issues and needed some restorative work. The Herb Ellis was his primary guitar as he became bored with rock by the mid 90s and moved on to jazz.


----------



## Caracal

Oh jeeze, it wasn't much. I think a little less than $400 on an Ibanez Artcore Hollowbody.. It was a way, way better guitar than the price point would ever have you believe..
I sold it years ago, though and haven't played much since. I have severe hobby ADD -_-


----------



## WatchEater666

My first few companies were guitar related and I used to run a retailer that was a dealer for PRS, Ibanez, Jackson, etc...

I went through probably close to 150 guitars in a period of 1 or 2 years personally before becoming a retailer...

A few cool shots:


----------



## WatchEater666

My first few companies were guitar related and I used to run a retailer that was a dealer for PRS, Ibanez, Jackson, etc...

I went through probably close to 150 guitars in a period of 1 or 2 years personally before becoming a retailer. I still own and run a guitar pedal company that we are fortunate enough to have paired up with Dunlop to make happen. They have been our manufacturer for a few years, great guys.

A few cool shots of my personal collection before i got rid of most of my guitars:


----------



## smurfdon

$1300 in December 2018.


----------



## Vibroverb

WatchEater666 said:


> A few cool shots of my personal collection before i got rid of most of my guitars:


I'm trying to work out what these are - at first I thought the headless ones were Forshage but I don't think they are. I've definitely seen the black/blue one on TGP before but I can't remember what it is ?


----------



## neilziesing

I won't get into how much I have spent, just call it "a lot," However I will tell you that if you want an amazing guitar, find one of the original Fano Artifact Series Guitars made before A; the sale of Fano to Premier Builders Guild (2008) and B; the C&D which necessitated the change of name from Artifact to Alt de facto.

These are true gems. Nothing plays like these particular Fano guitars.


----------



## clbryant1981




----------



## martyINaustin

we had a boutique guitar show here in Austin last month. so many amazing models. one of the coolest was
this guitar (modeled by one of the organizers) that has interchangeable pick ups and a magnetic back for
easy removal. crazy!!


----------



## nicholascanada

PRS 10 top with Birds and Rosewood FB..almost looked too good to play. I think it was $2000 back then.


----------



## spectre6000

Most 'expensive' of the genre currently in my possession is one of my amplifiers; either a '67 Deluxe Reverb I have about $125 in or I have a prototype of an amp that retailed for $10K that I got in a sponsorship deal back in college. Both are worth big bucks on the market, but I don't have much in them.

I once had Roger Miller's first guitar in my possession for several months for repair. I didn't own it, but it probably has the highest price tag on it yet so far if it ever went up for sale.

Most expensive guitar in terms of money I actually paid is an archtop built by the guy that taught me to make archtops a few years after he died. I think I gave the seller $2,300 or $2,500...








As a luthier, I have a hard time bringing myself to spend much money on guitars. Most I've spent on materials in a single instrument was around $1200.


----------



## Philandwatches

I've only played acoustic and spent 200 on a baby Taylor

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## morsegist

spectre6000 said:


> Most 'expensive' of the genre currently in my possession is one of my amplifiers; either a '67 Deluxe Reverb I have about $125 in or I have a prototype of an amp that retailed for $10K that I got in a sponsorship deal back in college. Both are worth big bucks on the market, but I don't have much in them.
> 
> I once had Roger Miller's first guitar in my possession for several months for repair. I didn't own it, but it probably has the highest price tag on it yet so far if it ever went up for sale.
> 
> Most expensive guitar in terms of money I actually paid is an archtop built by the guy that taught me to make archtops a few years after he died. I think I gave the seller $2,300 or $2,500...
> View attachment 14915975
> 
> 
> As a luthier, I have a hard time bringing myself to spend much money on guitars. Most I've spent on materials in a single instrument was around $1200.


Very sweet guitar! I have a REPLICA of a D'Aquisto that I spent more on than that! Well done!


----------



## morsegist

Of all the guitars I've ever owned, my favorite is a twenty year old Olson acoustic, with a spruce top. James Olson mostly uses cedar for his tops, so this one is a little unusual. Sounds and plays like a dream....


----------

